
Stephen Hawking’s last Reddit comments - jonbaer
https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/3nyn5i/science_ama_series_stephen_hawking_ama_answers/
======
jonbaer
“If machines produce everything we need, the outcome will depend on how things
are distributed. Everyone can enjoy a life of luxurious leisure if the
machine-produced wealth is shared, or most people can end up miserably poor if
the machine-owners successfully lobby against wealth redistribution. So far,
the trend seems to be toward the second option, with technology driving ever-
increasing inequality.”

